# Elgin Ms America



## Velocipedist Co. (Mar 5, 2022)

I enjoyed sanding this previously blasted frame and fender assembly with my little girl today.  I wanted to get some primer on the bare steel before the surface rusted any further.

She is still way too short to ride it so we will have plenty of time to build this one!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Mar 5, 2022)

In green etching primer and ready to hang back on the wall for another couple years…


----------



## catfish (Mar 6, 2022)

Nice work


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Mar 7, 2022)

She asked me if she could work on the Ms America again.  How could I say no?


----------



## 1motime (Mar 7, 2022)

Pretty cool.  Most people don't take to sanding.  Especially kids.  Having the right protection is a good lesson taught!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 7, 2022)

That picture is Priceless … Awesome project 👍👍👍


----------



## ozzie (Mar 7, 2022)

Great to see someone young do that sort of work instead of watching rubbish on their ipads. Congratulations.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 16, 2022)

How is this coming along 
Cool project


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 16, 2022)

No recent progress, as she is still growing into a 26” size bike.  I have a little time but I think this summer break should be a great time to get some hours in on it!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jun 16, 2022)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> She asked me if she could work on the Ms America again.  How could I say no?
> 
> View attachment 1584394



@Velocipedist Co. my congrats to you, to take the time to teach the youngs, and the quality time share, she will be ready to continues whit the restoration classes, and then when the project it's done, she will enjoys more*!* keep posting the progress _!_


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 13, 2022)

And then?
Love this Project!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 17, 2022)

Shifted attention over to a tandem Schwinn that a friend gave us.  Will be back on the Ms America next, though…


----------



## bikiba (Aug 18, 2022)

that schwinn twinn looks like a fun time with your daughter!


----------

